# Bed & Breakfasts?



## jenmarie82 (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone contract with B&B's or hotels?


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2008)

hi jen
making soap for b&b's is a wonderfull idea, does it really mather if anyone has done it before? 
Just take some of your best soaps with you and visit them; or when you don't have time for that, track their email adressses, send them an email with pictures, and make them a good offer (they don't want to pay to much for  bar of soap of course)
if you are a bit handy, you could print their logo (in mirror) take some carbon paper and draw the logo over on wood or linoleum, and cut it out.
For cutting out the logo in wood you could use a tool, costs about 75 euro for a real good cordless one here, and certainly worth the investment.
A logo cut out of wood, needs a bit of polishment, rub some oil on it, so it won't stick to the soap.
a logo cutout of linoleum needs to be glued to wood, to be able to use it.
then press it in soap  :wink: voilá    
your own webadres on the back: great advertisement!  
i wouldn't use a contract, let them pay extra for making the logo. if they like what you offer, they'll come back.
dagmar


----------



## digit (Sep 17, 2008)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> if you are a bit handy, you could print their logo (in mirror) take some carbon paper and draw the logo over on wood or linoleum, and cut it out. dagmar


Do you make your own soap stamps?  :shock:  That in itself is a business. 

Being able to do this would save $$ and make producing a variety of customized soap much more feasable and cost effective. May have found a use for that Dremel tool I bought years ago. Another thing on my ever growing list list now.   

Digit


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2008)

that's what i mend, a dremel!


----------



## delta soap diva (Sep 19, 2008)

i was selling to a b&b.  i made what they used in their rooms.  i stopped for a few reasons.  the owner was a witch with a b, there was no promotion for me as far none of my cards were out or no mention of my company as supplier and i had EXTREME trouble getting paid.  so make sure that you are paid, i.e. deposit and be clear on your terms, and ask for a little sign or something to put out so you can get some repeat business.  don't take my experience as a reason not to go for b&b work.  it can be an awesome outlet.  just use my experience as what not to do and learn what you need to do.  i would go after a b&B again, for sure, and i would make sure that i was not as lackadaisical about terms and payment.

so go for it!!  you can do it!!!


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why didn't you label your soap?  My husband stayed in a hotel in Oregon and a local soap company supplied all the soap for the hotel and they were just in little bags with their label and company name right on it. That's what I was planning on doing so people would know who's soap they're using.


----------



## delta soap diva (Sep 19, 2008)

they didn't want it labeled.  and i also took my regular size bar and cut it down into 'single serviing' pieces.  so that's what i was saying about no ties back to me.   and then i found out that they were reusing the pieces!!!  they would dip them in alcohol.  yuk.  this is a $300 nite b&b.  can you imagine?!  also learned that the owner takes the sheets home and washes them in her home washer.  so i'm really ok with not being associated with them.  i was friends with one of the innkeepers, that how i found out all this good stuff.  definintely label your stuff or make sure there is some tie to you.  good luck, i'm sure you'll be successful!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 19, 2008)

hey delta,
that's not a nice experience!
re-using soap, thats groce!!!
i've worked in an hotel and have seen everything: from naked confused women in the hall, blood on the wall, syringes, crap everywhere you can imagine.
i'm now horrified with the idea that you spend a 'nice' romantic night in an expensive b & b and then showering with a nice piece of homemade soap... not knowing that people that do the stuff above have showered with that piece before you  :roll:   yuuuuck!
just be glad you have no ties to them; the owner must be insane.
dagmar


----------



## Healinya (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, now this is why you should steal the soap when you leave the hotel  ... and tissues, and toilet paper, and single serve coffee packs, and really comfy bath towels... (I'm kidding of course, or am I)


----------



## Harlow (Sep 19, 2008)

Once a B&B owner buys your soap, they own it & can do as they choose with it. They may remove the labels prior to placing them in the rooms. You never know, after you make a sale, what will be done with your products.


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 29, 2008)

DH & I stayed at a B&B last week-end while I did a craft fair. The owner wants me to work up an order for her. She was specific about single serving soaps & she wants to put her B&B sticker on the packaging.

I look at it like this. B&B business is about wholesaling. I may not get individual business from her, but I may get other wholesale opportunities, if she's happy with my soap & tells her B&B associates. She belongs to a couple B&B associations & the state B&B association. That could potentially be a lot of business.


----------

